# Gopitbull Meet and Greet?



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Has anyone considered how an event like this would work? Like having one in different regions of the country? Or setting up a fun show or something? I dont know what all goes into something like that, but I know it would be fun meeting the dogs and people of gp... 

We're in Oklahoma, and Im sure there are members from Arkansas, Texas, Louisiana and Kansas that would be down to have an event.. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Man, that would be awsome, but I live in VA :-(


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Man, that would be awsome, but I live in VA :-(


Lol yeah well you could organize something on the east...

I mean its unrealistic to think there would be one central location for ALL of us to meet up at. It's an idea that I think would take some serious thought and consideration.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe you should delegate some members to be a regional meetings organisers.
Make a new section on the forum for meets, sub sectioned by areas, then people that live in those areas can post up when meets are arranged


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Jaz's dad said:


> Maybe you should delegate some members to be a regional meetings organisers.
> Make a new section on the forum for meets, sub sectioned by areas, then people that live in those areas can post up when meets are arranged


Yeah, it just is a lot of work. Things come up, people work and schedules don't match up. I know i like the idea of us meeting up, but I don't know how it would work out.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sounds cool. . . . . . .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have thought about this before for the CA area since we have so many people on the forum from CA I wanted to set something up to meet them.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have thought about this before for the CA area since we have so many people on the forum from CA I wanted to set something up to meet them.


yeah like a west coast meet. oregon, washington, idaho, nevada, cali... all that stuff...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

dangs. i want a cool meet'n'greet!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shantel and I talked about setting up a booth at the RE anniversary.. possibly sportin' a GP banner, tshirts and business cards.... oh yeah, cookies too lmao.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Has anyone considered how an event like this would work? Like having one in different regions of the country? Or setting up a fun show or something? I dont know what all goes into something like that, but I know it would be fun meeting the dogs and people of gp...
> 
> We're in Oklahoma, and Im sure there are members from Arkansas, Texas, Louisiana and Kansas that would be down to have an event..
> 
> What do you guys think?


Dammit i live in canada!!! I think that if you guys were to pull something like this off it would be awesome. I had a thought....do you guys think that it would pull the members on the board together if we all posted pics of us with our dogs? That way you could see who you were posting with? just a thought.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Shantel and I talked about setting up a booth at the RE anniversary.. possibly sportin' a GP banner, tshirts and business cards.... oh yeah, cookies too lmao.


GOOD THING ILL BE THERE TOO.
i know.. it can be Shantel, Megan and I are going to set up a booth. LMAO.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

meganc66 said:


> GOOD THING ILL BE THERE TOO.
> i know.. it can be Shantel, Megan and I are going to set up a booth. LMAO.


hahaha OOops! Shantel didn't mention you! the mean mean girl! lmao


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah like a west coast meet. oregon, washington, idaho, nevada, cali... all that stuff...


if ever there was a meet in washington that is close enough for me to drive. count me in if this ever happens


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I would be totally down for this, since I live in Texas oz, we could do something for the centerpoint of the states that surround Texas  Woot, yes for SURE count me IN on this


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm down for a California or SoCal one!!!


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

SEO said:


> Man, that would be awsome, but I live in VA :-(


I would definatly be at any gp event if it were near the DC MD or VA


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

California/West Coast ftw!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well BlueFamily and I went to a fun show here Louisiana...does that count? 

The only way we could do this is if we did it by region...we can do it by college football standards! HA! SEC anyone??


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

a california meet and great is definetly doable.but since ca is so big maybe it would have to be divided into so cal and nor cal?maybe the ukc shows in roseville in nov would be a good idea,with holly as the event org<lol,im down,its no big woop>lets do it suckas!


----------



## x3kartoonx3 (Oct 1, 2009)

dam im in ny it would b cool to have a meet


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PBN said:


> California/West Coast ftw!


FTW! PBN that's really nice that you want to *F*ree *T*he *W*hales, but there's really no need Willy is already dead and the rest of the whales have a huge beautiful ocean out here to swim in.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

LOOL.

Newb.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Shantel and I talked about setting up a booth at the RE anniversary.. possibly sportin' a GP banner, tshirts and business cards.... oh yeah, cookies too lmao.


yea. were doing it! shana, i was thinking about asking pbn to make us a sweet gp logo or something to put on shirts?? BUT, our pretty dogs get to be there right? maile, felony, pig, cree, indigo reppin GP at the 20th anniversary show.

people should MOST def let us know if they can make it there! we could try to get a group rate at a hotel and all that jazz. its in kissimmee, fl, february 26th, 2010.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

PBN said:


> LOOL.
> 
> Newb.


Hey PBN, thank for recommending this website Newb *N*ational *E*ducation *W*elfare *B*oard, but I've completed my education and I have a really good job. Thanks anyway I appreciate it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh really? 

Hopefully I'll have a good job as well.


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Well BlueFamily and I went to a fun show here Louisiana...does that count?
> 
> The only way we could do this is if we did it by region...we can do it by college football standards! HA! SEC anyone??


ACC all the way baby. GO TERPS!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm in Tulsa Oklahoma. So I'd be down if it was nearby!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> yea. were doing it! shana, i was thinking about asking pbn to make us a sweet gp logo or something to put on shirts?? BUT, our pretty dogs get to be there right? maile, felony, pig, cree, indigo reppin GP at the 20th anniversary show.
> 
> people should MOST def let us know if they can make it there! we could try to get a group rate at a hotel and all that jazz. its in kissimmee, fl, february 26th, 2010.


Id like to see what he can come up with. I was thinking about using our old logo that way people can have an immediate association.. meeting the people, getting the gear, and signing up for the sight. It's a proven study, peoples eyes and memory take favor to things in threes. if that makes any sense. I'm up for anything though! We really should talk about this. The sooner the better so we can have our ducks in a row.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!!!!!! bring it on y'all this is a great idea


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Horns ALL the way!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOO HOO HORNS, we are undefeated so far, gonna go all the way this year I can feel it


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

There are going to be two Bully shows in May in Oklahoma. We will be coming out to the May 15th show in Shawnee.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chavezpits said:


> There are going to be two Bully shows in May in Oklahoma. We will be coming out to the May 15th show in Shawnee.


I went to the Shawnee show last may...


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm down for a California or SoCal one!!!


^^Same here


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Id like to see what he can come up with. I was thinking about using our old logo that way people can have an immediate association.. meeting the people, getting the gear, and signing up for the sight. It's a proven study, peoples eyes and memory take favor to things in threes. if that makes any sense. I'm up for anything though! We really should talk about this. The sooner the better so we can have our ducks in a row.


Well, let me know. Im down to start planning!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omg, i can't believe i said sight and not site!:hammer::hammer:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lolll ..... this is a great idea ..


----------

